

Einstein's real opinion of religion - lurkage
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/may/12/peopleinscience.religion

======
mattjung
Einstein's opinions on religion are much more complex and often more
contradictory than the article suggests. Some interesting information I found
here: <http://einsteinandreligion.com/>

~~~
pg
While that quote isn't his whole opinion about religion, it does set a pretty
sharp bound on it, and moreover one that falsifies a lot of the
interpretations that religious people have made of his vaguer statements.

~~~
astine
Unless, of course, he periodically changed his mind.

~~~
pg
I never saw any sign of that in the things he said in his adult life. Einstein
talked a fair amount about God, and religious people have made much of that,
but when he spoke about God he always seemed to be using the word as
synonymous with the mysteriously complicated order in the universe.

Fenyman said "The imagination of nature is far, far greater than the
imagination of man." Einstein would have phrased that as "The imagination of
God." And there would be posters of Einstein looking benevolent, with that
quote printed at the bottom.

~~~
astine
I dunno, I've never read read much of Einstein, particularly not his opinions
on the divine or supernatural; I've frankly never really cared.

Considering what I do know however, it's certainly possible that he was an
on/off deist. Then again, it doesn't really matter.

------
greyman
I have one personal wish which will propably be downmoded, but I try anyway. I
wish the religions stuff be left in reddit and HN will remain clean from this.

